# 91 Max SE runs rough...



## ttr_48 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 91 maxima SE with a M/T that I have brought back to life, kinda... New plugs, oil, filter, air filter, cleaned the MAF and runs as good with it plugged in as without (at idle of course), distributor cap and rotor good, wires good, KS tested good, temp sensor test good, o2 sensor replaced, etc. Now the issues. When driving, it is a little rough and is really bad between 2400-3000 RPMs. and when it (the car) is warm, the car will not start for a few hrs unless i pull the fuel pump fuse (long story on how I figured that out). There is proper fuel pressure and the pump works fine. I replaced the fuel filter also. I did the injector listen test with a screwdriver and all sound good. I decided to pull the plug wires while running to see if it makes a difference. When i pulled plug wires from cyl 4, 5 and 6 it would bog down and run like crap (even worse then it already does). When I pull 1, 2 and 3, no change. nothing... I pulled the plugs and they are firing fine! I tested all the wires again, and they are all good! the plugs from 1, 2 and 3 are also black, soot covered, and the soot does not cover the tip of the electrode or the ground tab where it sparks to (the hook part of the plug)


I heard something about the crank and cam position sensors going bad? where are they on this car? any other ideas? Please?

Thanks in advance,
Adam


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't have seperate crank and cam sensors mounted to the engine, like on the VQ engines. The VG30E engine has a crank position sensor built in the distributor. I would start with a compression test.


----------

